# Moped License for 50cc



## stairlift (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I apologise if this is an exhausted topic. 

I've recently moved to Marbella and would like to buy a moped, just a 50cc. The problematic thing is, I don't have a FULL driving license. How do I go about obtaining a license for a 50cc moped and does anyone have any idea how much it will cost? 

Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stairlift said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I apologise if this is an exhausted topic.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty certain some lessons are obligatory with a recognised driving school, although my dd reckons tráfico do them, but that might be just for 15 year olds.

I do know that there is a theory test & a practical on a closed circuit.

have a look at this Carnet de moto por libre, gestiones tráfico

there's tons of info there


----------

